# Best Entrance Song at ufc 100



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

What was the entrance song that pumped you up the most for last nights fights. I would have to say Henderson coming out to lunitic fringe was sick and Mir coming out to amazing was pretty epic.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

My friend was pumped for Red Rider as well, other than that I don't remember hearing too many of them. Not sure if we were talking too loud, the audio was quiet, or the crowd was just that much louder.


----------



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

I dont no but you could not even hear the talents entrance


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

id have to say lesnars i love me some metalica:thumb02:


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Akiyama coming out to classical was pretty epic, lol.


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

<M>MA said:


> Akiyama coming out to classical was pretty epic, lol.


I agree actually. It was awesome.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Akiyama's. It just set the mood for the rest of the night.


----------



## mackle1982 (Nov 19, 2007)

It has to be Hendo's
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdSsDAx7Q5U


----------



## iancw (Dec 30, 2007)

Akiyama's entrance was great and his music played a big roll in that I think.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Akiyama's was the best, everything else was terrible, absolutely terrible.


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

iancw said:


> Akiyama's entrance was great and his music played a big roll in that I think.


what song was it i can;t remember?


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

JayDubs911 said:


> what song was it i can;t remember?


It is Time to say goodbye by Sarah Brightman and Andrea Bocelli and it was easily the best entrance of the night. I was sure Dana would make him change and when it started it made my day, that was epic.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

My fav song last night was Hurricane by bob Dylan, funny i cant remember who walked out to it, but man.....it pumped me up.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Yea, it's over used but Sandman by Metallica is old school and still kicks arse....Lesnar's walk out.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I want to say Sexyama's opera, but I loved that Red Rider song that Hendo walked out to.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

NATAS said:


> My fav song last night was Hurricane by bob Dylan, funny i cant remember who walked out to it, but man.....it pumped me up.


That was Alan Belcher, the man who lost to Akiyama on the decision.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Akiyama and Hendo. I hated Lesnar's generic Enter Sandman garbage. One of the most overplayed songs in history. I hate it.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

That was Alan Belcher, the man who lost to Akiyama on the decision.

thank you, that is who i thought it was from. I also believe Belcher lost the close decision.


----------



## ThirstForBLOOD (Jul 7, 2009)

Even though Frank got dominated I loved that he walked into some Kanye.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

<M>MA said:


> Akiyama coming out to classical was pretty epic, lol.


That was awesome haha. He was taking his sweet ass time and everything. Sexyama baby. Anyone else notice him checking out his face after each round in the monitors?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Akiyama's entrances are awesome. I knew it would be awesome and it was, first time ever I had been pumped to see a fighter's entrance.


----------



## KGK0 (Apr 23, 2008)

idk the best entrance but i know the best exit was bispings exit of this planet for a bit


http://hendersonpawnch.ytmnd.com/


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Lesnars, Hendos and Akiymas for me.

John Fitch should use enter Sandman, he sends me to sleep everytime I watch him.:thumb02:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I would say that Bisping's walkout to Blur's Song 2 always gets me pumped, as was Mir's Kanye West entrance.


----------



## msmccoy3402 (Jul 14, 2009)

*What was the song....*

I can't remember who walked out to it, but it sounded like a Johnny Cash song. (there was no words but it was the guitar) and they said, "he always walks out to this part of the song" and "its a great song to come out to".

Does anyone know what song i'm talking about?


----------



## mihklo (Jun 18, 2008)

the best walkout of the night went to tom lawlor coming out to who let the dogs out and having one of his cornermen on a leash! and then to top it off guillotining the doberman!


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

MenorcanMadman said:


> It is Time to say goodbye by Sarah Brightman and Andrea Bocelli and it was easily the best entrance of the night. I was sure Dana would make him change and when it started it made my day, that was epic.


Agree, it surprised me and pleased me.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

can't think of the best as the guys seem to change them up though i do remember somebody coming out to crazy train once and it really pumped me up.

what i CAN remember is the WORST ever because i was there and that was doughboy Travis Lutter coming out to lameass Rockstar in Montreal for UFC 83 against Rich Franklin who rocked it with For Those About To Rock. so really i guess its a worst and best LOL


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Time toooo say goooodbyeeee! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

hendo's lunatic fringe and jason macdonald's turn the page are pretty good


----------



## In Utero (May 25, 2008)

Jon Fitch


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

msmccoy3402 said:


> I can't remember who walked out to it, but it sounded like a Johnny Cash song. (there was no words but it was the guitar) and they said, "he always walks out to this part of the song" and "its a great song to come out to".
> 
> Does anyone know what song i'm talking about?


Jon Fitch walking out to Rusty Cage. IMO the best entrance too because it actually shows him for who he is, unlike Lesnar's et al. My girlfriend who has never seen Lesnar come out was like "I bet he comes out to some shitty bro music like Metallica"

Lo and behold hahah. 


(PS sorry to metallica fans but I hate them like no other band on the planet >:[ I listen to a lot of Metal and they just tried to destroy the genre IMO. Everything After (and including) the Black Album is horrid)


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

mackle1982 said:


> It has to be Hendo's
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdSsDAx7Q5U


Hell yeah!!!!!



swpthleg said:


> I want to say Sexyama's opera, but I loved that Red Rider song that Hendo walked out to.


You gotta love it when Dan comes out the tunnel all calm and ready to whip shit......love it!!!:thumbsup:



The Dark Knight said:


> I would say that Bisping's walkout to Blur's Song 2 always gets me pumped, as was Mir's Kanye West entrance.


 
LOL...as soon as I heard him come out to that song I posted on the Pre/Post Fight Discussion thread and Im like this song just lost him the fight....I didnt think that badly though....:confused02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

This is a little OT, but somebody in my class yesterday said, "how great would it be if someone walked out to "How Am I Supposed To Live Without You" or something and then kicked ass."

I'm still not sure.


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

Honestly, I was thoroughly disappointed. I was hoping someone would come out to a Michael Jackson or Jackson 5 beat.


----------

